# Der Automation License Manager läßt sich nicht starten



## Chopp (12 November 2009)

Hallo,
Ich bin neu hier und hab nach langen lesen nichts zu meinen Problem gefunden.
Ich wollte S7 Version 5.4 auf meinen Rechner Installieren aber er macht zicken.
Es ist ein AMD Opteron 146 auf ein Asus SLI Board mit Win XP Proff. mit SP3

Wenn ich S7 auf dem Desktop anklicke kommt erst die Meldung
" Verbindung zum Automation License Manager konnte nicht aufgebaut werden < 0x0000274D >

Danach kommt die Meldung 
" Es wurde kein gültiger License Key gefunden, Die Anwendung wird beendet."

Und wenn ich auf dem Desktop den License Manager anklicke, kommt diese Meldung
" Der Automation License Manager Service ist nicht gestartet.
Bitte Starten sie den Service"

Sobald die Meldung Quittiert wird, wird alles geschlossen.
Kann einer Helfen ?


----------



## Kleissler (12 November 2009)

Hallo hast mal nachgesehen ob sich der Dienst manuell starten lässt hab das auch manchmal das der Diens nicht automatisch gestarte wird.
Unter Start, Systemsteuerung, Verwaltung, Dienste, da giebt es den Automation License Manager Service der müsste auf Status gestartet stehen.

Gruß


----------



## Chopp (12 November 2009)

Kleissler schrieb:


> Hallo hast mal nachgesehen ob sich der Dienst manuell starten lässt hab das auch manchmal das der Diens nicht automatisch gestarte wird.
> Unter Start, Systemsteuerung, Verwaltung, Dienste, da giebt es den Automation License Manager Service der müsste auf Status gestartet stehen.
> 
> Gruß



Hab das mal ausprobiert.
Also der war nicht gestartet, aber wenn ich ihn mit rechts anklicke und Starten will, kommt " Fehler 1067 Dienst wird beendet "


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2009)

Ich kann mich entsinnen daß es mal mit dem ALM4 (4.0 wars glaube ich) Probleme gab, abhängig vom S7-Softwarestand und dem WinXP SP. Hast du noch eine Cd mit dem alten ALM, damals half es, den neuen zu deinstallieren und den alten zu installieren. Wenn deine gesamte Software auf dem neuesten Stand ist, sollte es aber normalerweise gehen. Hast du Admin-Rechte auf deinem Rechner?


----------



## djunior (13 November 2009)

@Chopp
Vielleicht auch noch SP4 für`s XP installieren. Dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Marc_Quark (13 November 2009)

> Vielleicht auch noch SP4 für`s XP installieren. Dann sollte es klappen.


 
SP4?


----------



## RGerlach (13 November 2009)

Hallo.

Ich hatte diesen Fehler, als auf meinem Notebook der Web´n Walk Manager von T-Mobile installiert war. Der Manager war Bestandteil eines UMTS-Stics. Eventuell könnten auch ähnliche Treiber den ALM behindern.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## MODFRI (13 November 2009)

Hallo Chopp,
hast Du eine Firewall-Software installiert? Bei der Version 5.4 läuft die interne Kommunikation über einen Port. Der Port 4410 muß für almsrvx.exe freigegeben sein.
Bei mir hats geholfen.


----------



## bike (13 November 2009)

RGerlach schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich hatte diesen Fehler, als auf meinem Notebook der Web´n Walk Manager von T-Mobile installiert war. Der Manager war Bestandteil eines UMTS-Stics. Eventuell könnten auch ähnliche Treiber den ALM behindern.
> 
> ...


So war es auch bei uns mit der web and walk software von t-online, daher haben wir auf die version 3.0 zurückgerüstet und siehe da es funktioniert


bike


----------



## Chopp (16 November 2009)

MODFRI schrieb:


> Hallo Chopp,
> hast Du eine Firewall-Software installiert? Bei der Version 5.4 läuft die interne Kommunikation über einen Port. Der Port 4410 muß für almsrvx.exe freigegeben sein.
> Bei mir hats geholfen.



Eine CD mit dem alten ALM hab ich leider noch nicht, nur die mit dem 4.0 aber ich werd mal suchen.

Auch eine Web & walk Software ist nicht vorhanden.

Leider Ist meine Grafikkarte abgeraucht und ich warte gerade auf eine neue, deswegen dauert es etwas länger mit dem Antworten.

Aber mit dem Port 4410 hab ich noch nicht gehört. Gib´s hier dafür eine Anleitung?

Vielen Dank nochmal für die guten Antworten.


----------



## MODFRI (17 November 2009)

Hallo Chopp,
wie Du einen TCP-Port freigeben kannst, ist abhängig von der verwendeten Firewall-Software. Bei Zone Alarm z.B. geht es mit der freien Version nicht. Eventuell funktioniert es wenn Du almsrvx.exe frei gibst. Versuche es doch einfach mal mit abgeschalteter Firewall, ob es dann funktioniert.


----------



## bike (17 November 2009)

Chopp schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Port 4410 hab ich noch nicht gehört. Gib´s hier dafür eine Anleitung?.


Klar gibt es Anleitungen für Firewalls und IP Ports, doch bis zum heutigen Tag haben wir noch an keiner firewall schrauben müssen, um den license manager zum laufen zu bringen.

ALso ich denke musst zurück auf den manager V3.0 zurückrüsten, dann funktioniert es.
Ist auch so ind FAQ bei Siemens so beschrieben.
Den Manager kannst du wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche bei bigS herunterladen. 
Werde morgen mal schauen ob ich einen link finde.

bike

Also bei mir zuhause funktioniert es sowohl mit der kostenlosen Zonealarm als auch mit der conomo Firewall.


----------



## MODFRI (18 November 2009)

Lesen bildet, deshalb gibts mit der Software auch verschiedene Dateien installiert, die auf bestimmte Dinge hinweisen. Bei der Standartinstallation gibt es die Datei C:\Programme\Siemens\Automation License Manager\almliesmich.rtf. Dort gibt es einen Abschnitt "Was ist neu im Automation License Manager 4.0?". Dort steht, dass der Port 4410 freigegeben sein muss.


----------



## torcha (19 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe momentan das gleich Problem. Ich habe die STEP7 v5.5 und will sie auf meinem Rechner auf einem Virtuellen PC installieren(Virtual Box). Hautbetriebssystem ist win7 64bit. Da die Version ja im Moment noch nicht für 64bit funktioniert habe ich mir gedacht ich installier sie auf einem Virtuellen PC.

Ich habe jetzt schon ewig im Internet gesucht und habe auch alle Threads hier im Forum schon durchgekämmt. Von Ports aktivieren bis nach "störender" Software zu suchen und bin zu keinem Ergebniss gekommen. 

Das komische ist, dass ich es vor kurzem 3-4 wochen auf meinem anderen normalen Win XP pc installiert habe, dort lief es ganz normal. 

Ich habe halt im Moment nur das Problem, dass ich den License key manager nicht installieren kann, da die Installation immer durch eine Fehlermeldung abgebrochen wird.

Hat da evtl. jemand eine Idee ob das mit dem Virtuellen Betriebssystem zusammen hängt oder was das Problem sein könnte?

Gruß

Gerhard


----------

